# PHARAOHS South Bay, 16th ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: OLD MEMORIES(EASTSIDE) WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD







CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

never been there this will be my first year is there parking to park motorhome and trailer is this place at a fairground


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

is there over night parking will arrive saturday evening in motorhome


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'M THERE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOVE THIS LOCAL SHOW....5 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

This is my old Home Town. I am gonna take pictures!
Here are some from a small show I went to:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Carl3surf/Roos...ElemCarShow2008

This place is a small baseball field. I hope it will be great!



Anybody else coming?



> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 22 2008, 09:27 PM~10480755
> *is there over night parking will arrive saturday evening in motorhome
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Will they be there?


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

YOU CAN COUNT ON THE NITE OWLS TO BE THERE, HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR...


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I will be there as well... :biggrin:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's get the party started !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR A HARBOR AREA SHOW!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Firme rides !



> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 5 2008, 07:22 PM~10582642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

1951 chevy deluxe curly from bakersfield classic dreams will be there so will other members cant wait


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 23 2008, 02:48 AM~10480340
> *never been there this will be my first year is there parking to park motorhome and trailer is this place at a fairground
> *


this event takes place on a field/park, kinda hard to explain, but this event is one of teh best local shows,every year it gets bigger and bigger,alot of classic bombs and low riders always attend this event, theirs usually some good vendors and the enviroment is cool.
also not to far from some scenery, shoreline village/the pike in long beach and ports o call, where u can get soem great food and do soem lookin.

you WON'T be disapointed well worth the drive.

as far as over night parkin , you might be able to get away with parkin on the street,but i would look into parkin at or near a hotel to be safe.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Slow Lane Familia will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

:cheesy:ROLL CALL... WHO'S GOING?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## TRIXtheRABBIT (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 19 2008, 09:18 PM~10692567
> *this event takes place on a field/park, kinda hard to explain, but this event is one of teh best local shows,every year it gets bigger and bigger,alot of classic bombs and low riders always attend this event, theirs usually some good vendors and the enviroment is cool.
> also not to far from some scenery, shoreline village/the pike in long beach and ports o call, where u can get soem great food and do soem lookin.
> 
> ...


itz a sports complex, dont think on tha street is a good idea! u can probably work sumthin out in tha parkn lot. contact a member: wino 562 419-6633, leo 562 494-3130


----------



## TRIXtheRABBIT (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 22 2008, 08:27 PM~10480755
> *is there over night parking will arrive saturday evening in motorhome
> *


contact: leo 562 494-3130 or wino 562 419-6633 for that info they move cars in on sat. til a certain time but maybe u can work sumthin out in the parking lot


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:







TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 11 2008, 08:11 PM~10850587
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

C'MON ESE JUST MAKE IT UP HERE HOLMES, JUR GONNA LIKE IT, VENGAN SE TODOS, THIS IS WHAT LOW RIDERS ARE ALL ABOUT ESE.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Quite a few of you should know who's making the trophies and I'll be there too.
This is a great local show. The guy with 5 minutes away beats me. I'm 10 minutes. I can crawl home if I have to. 

Looking forward to seeing all the regulars. Maybe they'll get some new ones too but in any case, it's always a great fun show.



Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST ADDED:THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

street style willl be there


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE...ALWAYS LOVED THIS LOCAL SHOW


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Apr 18 2008, 09:51 PM~10450786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sick flyer!


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ONE MORE WEEK, LORD WILLING!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

*JULY 27, 2008 mark your calendars.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

what are the class going to be


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

:dunno:  :rant:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

WHAT TIME ARE THE DOORS OPENING TO PUT THE CARS IN?


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Who's going?


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 22 2008, 11:54 PM~10482631
> *LOVE THIS LOCAL SHOW....5 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE
> *


see u there!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams from bakersfield will be there


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Pharoahs Car Show 2007*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THIS LOCAL SHOW


HxA GETTING IT DOWN!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS TOO LATE TO STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

First of all, let's give it up to the Pharaohs out the South Bay, Califas for their 16th Annual Car Show. I think I've been making the trophies for them for about 5 of those year and I'll be there again this year. Mike the DJ, I'll see you there. Just look for my motorhome somewhere next to the stage. That's where I always hang.

Alright people, I need a little help. This year I'm involved with the Beacon House out of San Pedro, a residential recovery home. Every year they have a block party in San Pedro with a few cars and bikes and a whole lot of games for the kids, a dunk tank, and an assortment of vendors. It's all to raise money for the Beacon House.

The party over looks the San Pedro Ports O' Call. Anyhow, I need about 15 lowrider cars and about 12 to 15 bikes to come and join us just for fun and for a good cause. There is no entry fee. It's all about promoting the lowrider scene. 

I'll be posting a flyer soon but in the meantime, if you're interested, can you please call me. As I said, space is very limited. 

The whole thing is taking place on August 9. You can roll in anytime after 8 am and yours truly will be the MC up on mic. If you're into tattoos, Mr. Cartoon will be their guest speaker later in the evening. 

As I said, more info will follow. It is a Saturday, so if you got a little time (or the whole day) to spare and want to hang with The Trophy Guy, call me.

Gracias and have a blessed day.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"  
310-938-9400


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams will be there 2 more days see yah guys there


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 25 2008, 09:02 PM~11181674
> *classic dreams will be there 2 more days see yah guys there
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

*This will be the official site of the car show. So if you have any pictures, please feel free to post on this thread. *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PLEASE, SOMEONE TAKE A PICTURE OF THE DJ SO HE CAN SEE HIMSELF ON THE INTER NET


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 27 2008, 05:53 AM~11188677
> *PLEASE, SOMEONE TAKE A PICTURE  OF THE DJ SO HE CAN SEE HIMSELF ON THE INTER NET
> *



EASTAS FEO BUEY:biggrin:
THE EVERYBODY THERE ROLLIN OUT AT 11


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Firme pictures swa keep em coming*


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nic epics wish i would of remembered it was today


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 27 2008, 08:46 PM~11192967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE PICS SWA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 27 2008, 04:55 PM~11191139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOY GOT ROBBED GOT 2ND :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Great show. :biggrin:  REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB had a Great time.  *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FIRME SHOW, I WANNA THANK PHARAOHS CC FOR INVITING ME OUT, AND THANK YOU FOR ALREADY INVITING ME BACK FOR NEXT YEAR. FOR THOSE WHO PLAN TO ATTEND NEXT YEAR, GET YOUR CHOLO JOKES READY...........
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I DIDNT GET THE CHOLA'S NAME YESTERDAY, BUT HER JOKE WENT LIKE THIS..............
WHY DID THE MEXICAN GET PREGNANT?
BECAUSE HER TEACHER TOLD HER TO GO HOME AND DO HER ESSAY.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 07:29 AM~11195305
> *I DIDNT GET THE CHOLA'S NAME YESTERDAY, BUT HER JOKE WENT LIKE THIS..............
> WHY DID THE MEXICAN GET PREGNANT?
> BECAUSE HER TEACHER TOLD HER TO GO HOME AND DO HER ESSAY.
> ...


Yea that was funny and the vatos breakin right before the trophies were getting down! :0 :thumbsup: You kept the crowd there.. and gave away a ton of free cd's! Thanks Homie! 

Thanks for the show Pharaohs CC I will be attending this one next year hopefully with the 64 bouncing through..  Great show, cool location and lots of eye candy! Just a little bit dusty thats all..


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

I have some pictures of the show at http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5553676_7...340161455_KuKGs


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Jul 28 2008, 02:05 PM~11198364
> *I have some pictures of the show at http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5553676_7...340161455_KuKGs
> *


Wow those are great pics man! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pictures guys!
I missed it this year but I am definitely going next year.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

bakersfield and los angeles classic dreams car club


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO THANK PHARAOHS CC FOR INVITING ME TO DJ THEIR SHOW. I ENJOYED ALL OF THE EXTRA ENTERTAINMENT LIKE MC MAGIC, THE POP LOCKERS THAT I ENCOURAGED, THE CHOLAS AND THEIR JOKES, DONT FORGET THE HOMIE THAT BROUGHT HIS DEAD OLD LADY TO THE SHOW, IN A COFFIN, THAT WAS FIRME, AND I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE FREE CD'S, GRACIAS AGAIN.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

los angeles classic dreams


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS SHOT LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

los angeles classic dreams car club


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

NICE PICTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

bakersfield classic dreams even the motorhome went like to say thanks to the pharaohs car club had a great time see yah all next year


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Jul 28 2008, 02:05 PM~11198364
> *I have some pictures of the show at http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5553676_7...340161455_KuKGs
> *


nice flicks


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Very nice ride*


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Was there any music playing?


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

Hell yeah* THE CHOLO DJ *was there


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HAVE THIS SHOW ON OUR NEXT DVD BUY OCTOBER. VOLUME 21



WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------

